

iPhone User Guide - cheeaun
http://help.apple.com/iphone/7/

======
pedalpete
Did the iPhone (or other smart-phone) ever need a user guide before?

What I find so surprising about this is how ugly the site is, and there
doesn't seem to be a single image of how to do these tasks on the phone.

Go to Settings > Mail, Contacts, Calendars > Add Account is a perfect example,
why would they not do a video type tutorial, or just screenshots with
animations showing people exactly where to push.

